# Koi angels with bad camallanus worms



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

I know for sure that they have camallanus worms and have had it for at least a month. Only my two koi angels have the red strings coming out of there anus, my other two angels don't but their poop is whitish and greasy looking.. I have lost one angel already and he had a large gash where his anus would be and I found him dead...

It would take 7 days for me to get a medication (levamisole hyrdochloride) and maybe longer because of the weekend.... Some people say I should cut my losses and euthanize them and I have read that some people have successfully treated this (but not many) My tanks is 60 gallons with a 20 gallon sump...
Any Advice? Should I wait the seven days and then start treatment or should I euthanize them with clove oil...

I also have loaches and a Siamese Algae Eater in this tank and as far as I know, they do not have the Camallanus yet.....


----------



## mags2313 (Nov 25, 2008)

*!*

Help!


----------



## MrBishop (Dec 6, 2009)

wass with he extra large text?


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry I'm not very knowledgable with that type of illness, but maybe you could try to PM Byron or Lupin. They have been in the hobby for years and are very well-educated in the fish hobby. Hope this helps some! Good luck with your Angels!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Euthanasia is pointless. You'd have to start all over eliminating all your fish that came in contact with the infected ones and clean everything with 10% bleach solution or potassium permanganate yet encounter the same issue again. 

Camallanus worms can be eliminated by anthelmintics so why bother with euthanasia? If they were suffering viral infections such as lymphocystis, or cancerous tumors, then I can understand the point of euthanasia but not when the issue is reversible.

Do you have access to Jungle Antiparasite Foods? 
Jungle Labs Anti-Parasite Medicated Fish Food - 1 oz Medications

You may use this one until the pure form levamisole hydrochloride arrives. It should be effective enough against nematodes. Fenbendazole or flubendazole are other alternatives.


----------



## LisaC144 (Oct 22, 2009)

Ahh, I'm so glad you chimed in to help, Lupin. I was hoping you'd have a solution besides euthanasia. Good luck with your Angels, Mags!


----------

